# lighting in AMS coaches



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Does anyone know the optimum voltage for the lighting in AMS Jackson and Sharp coaches WITH THE BUILT IN CIRCUITRY DISCONNECTED? The bulbs seem pretty dim with 3 volts applied. I would rather not blow by experimenting with higher voltage if somewone knows the answer.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I recall putting a meter across the output of the 'built-in circuitry' [actually just a constant-voltage chip] and noting it was about 5V, so I guess you could go up to 4.8V (4 x 1.2V NiMH rechargeables) without fear. As to the "optimum", it depends what you are after. That dim 3V effect is probably pretty close to the light from an original oil lamp! A 5V power source will shorten the life compared with 3V. 

It's been established by several folk that the small 9V 'transistor radio' battery and the built-in circuit give a good effect. I'm not sure why you'd want to remove it.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I'm not yet sure what I will do.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,
I use a battery car with a 7.2v NiMH battery to power my entire passenger consist of seven AMS cars (of which I have taken out the regulator.) It's bright but not overly so. To be prototypical though, it would probably be better if the voltage was closer to 5v! I may install a "dimmer switch" in the boxcar. That one's still up in the air.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking at a picutre in RRob's Narrow Gauge Pictoral Volume II, at the four light fixtures, my daughter pointed out that they looked just like "dollhouse chandaliers." And indeed, there are some 4 light fixtures that are pretty close. Later cars were obviously lit electrically with square auto dome light looking lights down the middle of the car. One car didn't have anything but what looked like those battery operated emergency lights placed on the sides. Darn, when it comes to the D&RGW, they never did do the same thing twice, did they? 

Robert


----------

